# Any way to preserve/store bok choy?



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I received 9 nice sized bunches of bok choy yesterday and am wondering if there's any way of preserving/storing them so I can use them later. They won't all fit in the fridge. Also, does anyone have any good recipes that use them?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Blanch 2 minutes and dry. Use in soups and stews like any greens. 

I like mine fresh, fried with brats or link sausages.


----------

